
The Internet of Things Is Creating 1984's National Camera Surveillance Network - nickgrosvenor
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/07/20/the-internet-of-things-is-creating-1984s-national-camera-surveillance-network/#568e6dba2331
======
michelinman
UK here. Already done.

